# General > Photography >  Caithness Courier

## kas

Hey did you see Mysical Potato Heads "surfs up" pic in the Courier yesterday to start their new feature "Your Caithness," where local photographers are asked to send in their photos taken round the county.

Well done MPH, what a great photo to start the feature and I will look forward to seeing more orgers photos in there too :Smile:

----------


## Bruce_H

Hats off to the Potato Head!  I am amazed by the hearty folks surfing in Caithness.  As a California guy, I have now become intrigued and admit if I am ever lucky enough to get back to that magical land, I am going to have to try it there.

Does the Caithness Courier have a web site?

Bruce

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks very much peeps,

Bruce,heres the link for the Courier/Groat
http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/

----------


## North Light

MPH,

Congratulations.

----------


## tjc

Many congrats Mystical Potatoe Head.

Nice one.  :Smile:

----------

